# Hidden shower drain system.



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I've had a customer ask for a drain system in their shower that seems vaguely familiar but not something we've done before. He wants the drains to be located at the edge of the wall and invisible to view. I'm assuming this would involve running the water through a small seam at the edge of the wall and into a drain hidden in a waterproofed channel under the floor. Anyone have any input on this? My main problem is, I'm not sure what this kind of system is called to even do a google search for it.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

you can do a trough drain which is at the front of the shower, haven't heard of hidde drain all you see is the grate


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

Try a seach for invisible shower drain. This might be an idea you can sell the homeowner. http://www.linearis.co.uk/showerGullies.htm


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe something like this....
http://www.noequal.ie/tiled-gutters.html


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

nice link Neo. :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*I* thought they were pretty cool.
Unless the chick has that Lady Godiva 
long silky flowing hair.......










Oops, 
Yeah pretty cool drain! :thumbsup:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I've come across the troughs, gullies, etc. None of these seem to be exactly what he wants. I'm starting to doubt it really exists. I'm a little concerned with clogging anyway. If you hide the drain like he want to and you get hair in it, how do you clean it out?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Whats behind the shower - is there a closet?

My quick suggestion is build the shower larger than he wants by about 4 to 5 inches on one side

Slope it to wards that one side and put a gutter drain there

Build a false wall that comes out & covers over the gutter by about 1/4 inch & 1/2 to 3/4 above the top of the floor tile - add your backer, waterproofing & then tile - the gutter is now pretty much invisible as it 1" behind the face of the tile 

Now you have to provide a clean out - so if there is a closet behind it - add an access panel so you can access the drain from the closet - if it backs up to a finished wall, you can always have a removable tile on the outside of the shower use Velcro & instead of grouting the tile in - use color matched caulking

This is one detail you will definitely need to clear with the local building department, but with some tweaking it should come close to what you stated above


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Yes I was thinking something similar myself. I have to talk to the guy who actually measured the place and see what's on the other side of the wall. I'm pretty sure he said it's the main hallway. We'll figure something out. I just wish there was a ready made system for this, but I don't suppose there is much call for it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gianniz (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi You should checkout the following companies drains:
Quick Drains USA
and
Waterworld solutions by Schluter Systems
Good luck


----------



## coveinspiration (Jul 6, 2009)

hidden drain! My god some people have money to wash down the drain apparently!


----------



## JCL in LA CALIF (Apr 29, 2010)

*Hidden drain is answered*

Look up Infinity Drains.com, They've got the finest grates for the coolest, high-end results. www infinitydrain.com
They also have a drain (cap) that you can tile, so it looks like the water runs into the tile grout joints. I have not posted enough to link the add but you can find the tiled drain in their website.
I'm doing a 6 bath remodel and two of the master baths are getting the fine grate type.
You have to relocate your existing p-trap and attach the 1-7/8" high trough that runs parallel with your wall edge.
You have to go their local dealer and cannot go direct. I do not know what the cost for their system is yet, but the owner wants them at any cost.
Good Luck!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Check out the post dates....kinda old.


----------



## JCL in LA CALIF (Apr 29, 2010)

*thats what I get*

for not being on top of it. I had googled 'hidden drains' and his link was the second listing, so I found my password for Contractor Talk and replied. Thanks for the schooling, I will be a little more observant next time.
G'day.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JCL in LA CALIF said:


> for not being on top of it. I had googled 'hidden drains' and his link was the second listing, so I found my password for Contractor Talk and replied. Thanks for the schooling, I will be a little more observant next time.
> G'day.


Check some of John Whipples threads in the tile or bath section... he has some good info on linear drains and the quick drains :rockon:


----------

